# Was hörst du gerade?



## Hansmeister (24 November 2019)

Welches Lied?


----------



## nade (24 November 2019)

Gerade blind Guardian Twilight Orchestra nephilim

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2019)

Beyond the Black


----------



## dingo (24 November 2019)

Ich singe gerade ein chain gang song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G5KtQynWvc

...weil ich an Montag denke...


----------



## Ralle (24 November 2019)

gestern: Tosca

jetzt: 69 eyes


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2019)

Das Pfefferminz Experiment von MMW

This is Rammstein von Rammstein


----------



## rheumakay (24 November 2019)

AC / DC : Flick of the switch


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2019)

Cover von "The Show must go on"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gItxeeWI4vA


----------



## Paul (24 November 2019)

Joe Bonamassa / Dust Bowl

leider nur auf dem Laptop in Pakistan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2019)

den Staubsaugerroboter ,der Sonntags um 18:45 startet und ich das scheiss Ding nicht umprogrammiert bekomme


----------



## HaDi (24 November 2019)

https://youtu.be/fpigDGf6vXM

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nade (24 November 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Beyond the Black


Cool. St Wendler Landsfrau. Hab die schon 2x in Wacken gesehen. Einfach Klasse band

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (24 November 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> den Staubsaugerroboter ,der Sonntags um 18:45 startet und ich das scheiss Ding nicht umprogrammiert bekomme


Ich die Programmierung geht einfach.stecker ziehen.. ruh ISS. Hörst wahrscheinlich nur die bedueneein dann durch die ganze strasse

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (24 November 2019)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 November 2019)

Live Stream Niederländisches Radio.

https://radioplayer.npo.nl/3fm/

Bram


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 November 2019)

*da müsst ihr jetzt durch ;-)*

Hannes Wader


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2019)

EinsAMedien - Perry Rhodan Neo 209 https://www.einsamedien.de/index.php?id=16&productID=3884965&categoryID=4809&catalogID=851


----------



## peter(R) (26 November 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRYvnbGUSng


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2019)




----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2019)

Anhang anzeigen Kröte-128.mp3.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 nach Herunterladen ' .pdf' entfernen 
Peter Edward Baker † 2019-10-06


----------



## ADS_0x1 (27 November 2019)

WHILE me.alive DOlistenTo("RadioBOB!");​END_WHILE;

Sehr zu empfehlen, geht mit Makita DAB+ auch Deutschlandweit auf Baustelle.


----------



## Sarek (27 November 2019)

Radio Bob: 
AC/DC Stream
Hell ain't a bad place to be


----------



## Kurzschlusser (29 November 2019)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> WHILE me.alive DOlistenTo("RadioBOB!");​END_WHILE;



Für Feierabend taugt das auf alle Fälle. Unter der Arbeit könnte ich mir das Geschwafel nicht anhören, da würde ich durchdrehen.

Aber immer noch besser als Antenne Bayern (falls hier noch jemand aus Bayern sein sollte).
 Immer noch fraglich wie dieser Sender es auf die Liste der beliebtesten Radiosender Deutschlands geschafft hat.. :-?


----------



## Heinileini (29 November 2019)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Immer noch fraglich wie dieser Sender es auf die Liste der beliebtesten Radiosender Deutschlands geschafft hat.. :-?


Im Zweifelsfall "Vitamin B"?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (29 November 2019)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Für Feierabend taugt das auf alle Fälle. Unter der Arbeit könnte ich mir das Geschwafel nicht anhören, da würde ich durchdrehen.
> 
> Aber immer noch besser als Antenne Bayern (falls hier noch jemand aus Bayern sein sollte).
> Immer noch fraglich wie dieser Sender es auf die Liste der beliebtesten Radiosender Deutschlands geschafft hat.. :-?



... das ist nichts im Vergleich zu 1live oder WDR2 oder SWR3!


----------



## Gleichstromer (30 November 2019)

Sortierung mit absteigendem Härtegrad

Gojira - Shooting Star
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QPWyFBP6WU

Child- Blueside of the collar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOh7iKKwSuI

Barbara Hannigan - Gyorgy Ligeti - Concert Romanesc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Q1t9wMgms


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 November 2019)

*Cat Power - The Greatest*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Dezember 2019)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> WHILE me.alive DOlistenTo("RadioBOB!");​END_WHILE;



Garantiert ohne WHAM & Co durch die Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## peter(R) (8 Dezember 2019)

wegen eines sehr speziellen Kunden
von Pink Floyd   One of these days...  
es gilt den kurzen Text zu beachten auch wenn er schwer verständlich ist :sb6:

peter(R)

P.S. natürlich mache ich das nicht


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2019)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Pink Floyd   One of these days... es gilt den kurzen Text zu beachten auch wenn er schwer verständlich ist :sb6:


Schwer verständlich? Habe ihn in meiner digitalen, 5:55 langen Version nicht einmal gefunden. Ist wohl der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit die analoge Version von Meddle zum Vergleich rauskramen ...

GBH (Gary Brooker Hörbuch):
Anhang anzeigen Wurm&Baum_Teil1.mp3.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Wurm&Baum_Teil2.mp3.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Wurm&Baum_Teil3.mp3.pdf


----------



## peter(R) (8 Dezember 2019)

One of these days i want to cut you into little pieces

Das einzige mal daß Nick Mason was in ein Mikro gegrummelt hat und das auch veröffendlicht wurde.
Beim Konzert in Ulm dieses Jahr hat er ihn auch weggelassen


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2019)

peter(R) schrieb:


> wegen eines sehr speziellen Kunden
> von Pink Floyd   One of these days...
> es gilt den kurzen Text zu beachten auch wenn er schwer verständlich ist :sb6:
> 
> ...



Den Song hab ich schon x-mal gehört, aber noch nie auf die Textzeile geachtet.
Aber es stimmt schon, manchmal könnte ich auch jemand in kleine Stücke schneiden 



> Schwer verständlich? Habe ihn in meiner digitalen, 5:55 langen Version nicht einmal gefunden. Ist wohl der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit die analoge Version von Meddle zum Vergleich rauskramen ...



Bei David Gilmore - Live in Pompeii ist's drauf.
Hab mir die DVD neulich selber geschenkt


----------



## peter(R) (8 Dezember 2019)

... und danach als Kontrastprogramm 3 Lieder später  San Tropez )
Auf meddle


----------



## Cassandra (9 Februar 2020)

Suchtpotenzial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrMY_K-IT3I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0RpURh9p9o


----------



## det (14 Februar 2020)

Höre völlig entspannt 🍺


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Februar 2020)

*voll aufrehen !*


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek1YWNAJ-K0


----------



## MSB (23 Februar 2020)

Also ich hör momentan einen Mix aus
Hypocrisy 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3VjbMyUEqU

Ensiferum 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXj3EepUMs8

EAV 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ8nT-QBRY8

Nightwish 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTAaEHiGjvU

... Amazon kennt sich da auch regelmäßig nicht aus :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## plc_typ (3 März 2020)

Im Büro:





Im Auto:
Zeit Verbrechen Podcast
Verbrechen von nebenan Podcast
unresolved Podcast


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2020)

Mix aus Stone Sour, Rise Against, Papa Roach und Kissin Dynamite. Hör ich auch oft auf der Arbeit


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> Für Feierabend taugt das auf alle Fälle. Unter der Arbeit könnte ich mir das Geschwafel nicht anhören, da würde ich durchdrehen.
> 
> Aber immer noch besser als Antenne Bayern (falls hier noch jemand aus Bayern sein sollte).
> Immer noch fraglich wie dieser Sender es auf die Liste der beliebtesten Radiosender Deutschlands geschafft hat.. :-?



Traue nie einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast - bewahrheitet sich immer wieder


----------



## lilli (22 März 2020)

Soha - Tourbillon (Serre-Moi Fort Si Tu M'aimes)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrHTxNpo2nY


----------



## MSB (26 März 2020)

Was in dieser momentanen, völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Phase nicht fehlen darf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOSBphq3NA

Up the Irons! :s10:


----------



## Chris666 (26 März 2020)

Ja passender Weise...

Feuerschwanz-Hurra, Hurra, die Pest ist da!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hruRPMiD77E


----------



## Cassandra (27 März 2020)

Sarah Lesch - Das mit dem Mond - Live Dez. 2019
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zm9iXbILEw


----------



## vollmi (27 März 2020)

Mein alltime favorit


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2020)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2020)

*.. und noch einer*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 April 2020)

Bei mir laufen zur Zeit öfters die Live-Jamsessions von Colin Benders die er zur Corona-Krise streamt. Mit den ganzen Kabeln ist das doch auch was für die Elektriker 
Ich habe mal etwas mit VCV-Rack rumgespielt, das ist ein Emulator für modulare Euro-Rack Synthesizer. Jedes Modul kann nur eine ganz kleine Sache, das ist schon sehr schwer dort überhaupt ein paar Töne im Takt entlocken zu können. Und der patcht das alles live, der hat das "Instrument" wirklich drauf:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGUyQ-YSPKI


----------



## nade (5 April 2020)

manowar ~ today is a good day to die https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqv6iGo19es oder einfach queer beet durch meine musiksammlung
denke gleich wird ewas beyoind the black https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeXEp8hLt1w durch die krawallwürfel tönen.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 April 2020)

Heaven Shall Burn   "Of Truth and Sacrifice"

https://youtu.be/X0jAO4eiIBg?list=PLBzBwYhHpqLLa_L2Tsav2WmxasrSe9sNk


----------



## mariob (27 April 2020)

Hi,
viel mit Piano, eigentlich in Richtung Jazz, auch sowas auf der Pfeifenorgel, Fraser Gartshore / Barbara Dennerlein, Boogie und wenn wir bei Piano sind ist da auch Metallmusik nicht weit, jetzt schon gut, ich denke die Dame wird noch besser, ein Mainstreamtitel als Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zix_v2aWlJw
Und eine feste Instanz, seit Jahren vertreten, immer wieder unglaublich, der Roland klingt immer irre fett, dazu das Talent, eine tödliche Kombination: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAlfx2dZpWY
Ich hoffe die Links gehen.


----------



## MarcoBa (28 April 2020)

Ich höre in letzter zeit ganz viel von David Bowie!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juni 2020)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juni 2020)




----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Juli 2020)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Heaven Shall Burn   "Of Truth and Sacrifice"
> 
> https://youtu.be/X0jAO4eiIBg?list=PLBzBwYhHpqLLa_L2Tsav2WmxasrSe9sNk



Lustig, die hatte ich Live schon selbst am Mischpult vor einigen Jahren. 

Momentan ganz oben auf meiner Liste stehen:
Beyond the black
Die Happy
Rammstein
Within Temptation

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (5 Juli 2020)

Gute Wahl Timo. Beyoind the black ist auch gut. Halt Kreis [emoji39]


Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (6 Juli 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Lustig, die hatte ich Live schon selbst am Mischpult vor einigen Jahren.
> 
> Momentan ganz oben auf meiner Liste stehen:
> Beyond the black
> ...



Mann, auf zu "MeraLuna", wenns dann wieder mal stattfindet.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mann, auf zu "MeraLuna", wenns dann wieder mal stattfindet.



Hi Ralf!

Wird auf die To-Do Liste gesetzt!
Nach x-mal Rock am Ring, Wacken, Rock am See usw. wäre das mal eine Option.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Ralf!
> 
> Wird auf die To-Do Liste gesetzt!
> Nach x-mal Rock am Ring, Wacken, Rock am See usw. wäre das mal eine Option.
> ...



Yep, das ist ganz was Anderes und garantiert mal sehenswert!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juli 2020)

*Ziemlich geile Interpretation von Child in Time, Deep Purple - bis zum Ende hören!*


----------



## Tommi (29 Juli 2020)

Try to remember

- Harry Belefonte
- Nana Mouskouri
- und andere...


----------



## derschreiber (26 August 2020)

_No milk today._ War schon lange eins meiner Lieblingslieder. Trotzdem irgendwie komisch, dass es jetzt auch bei der Jugend in ist.


----------



## nade (27 August 2020)

Bloodhound Gang the Bad touch

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Oktober 2020)




----------



## lilli (3 Oktober 2020)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldbA86MZIJ0" target="_blank">


----------



## nade (4 Oktober 2020)

Live Stream Radio Bob. Der dunkle parabelritter

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2020)

Hört auch jemand Schwarzwaldradio über DAB oder Internet. Gute Musik und wenig gesabbel


----------



## Tommi (11 Oktober 2020)

Moin Axel, 
ne habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber Du hast
gerade die 5000er Beitragsgrenze geknackt!

Glückwunsch!!!... ich trinke Pils :sm24:


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2020)

Ich hab meine philosophische Phase:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zYBNRFX8nc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K6Anwr3PsE


----------



## IBFS (29 Oktober 2020)

Biosphere ist immer gut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL3MBMim36E


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2020)

*Die Melissa mal wieder *


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2020)




----------



## nade (6 Dezember 2020)

Metal Ballads collection. Mom Grad accept

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2021)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, und weils an Söder jetzt endgültig an Hauptschalter durch hout:





Unbedingt durchalten bis 3:57 ...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2021)

Gelöscht ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hörbücher hört man gerne ja mal länger ... Und da muss der Kopfhörer angenehm zu tragen sein.
> Mir persönlich ist da Sennheiser lieber. Aber hier gilt probieren geht über studieren.



Dieter den habe ich rausgeschmissen, dass war ein Spammer.
4-5 nichtssagende Beiträge im Stammtisch und dann einen mit 
Werbung für Kopfhörer. 

Ich möchte dich bitten den Link aus seinen Zitat zu löschen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2021)

Lisa1563 schrieb:


> ein bisschen Radio muss auch mal sein



Auf den kommenden SPAM bin ich ja schon mal gespannt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf den kommenden SPAM bin ich ja schon mal gespannt.



Bestimmt kommt da was, wir warten mal ab!


----------



## peter(R) (6 März 2021)

Auf richtigen Sch... Baustellen immer wieder gerne 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpRmP0XUVcA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2021)

...........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTptPPSGM3U&t=5s


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2021)

Auch unvergessen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyrdPtEHKzE


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2021)

The unforgiven
https://youtu.be/Ckom3gf57Yw


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2021)

https://youtu.be/a4UQJwd3awQ


----------



## e-automatisierung (16 April 2021)

Three Days Grace: The Mountain
entspannt mich einfach immer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 April 2021)

e-automatisierung schrieb:


> .. entspannt mich einfach immer


Das ist ja richtig was zum Meditieren  !


----------



## e-automatisierung (16 April 2021)

Das ist eben meine Art von Meditation.  Ich muss selbst lachen.


----------



## vollmi (19 April 2021)

Aus Aktuellem Anlass


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 April 2021)

Bei so viel toller Musik kann man sich gar nicht mehr auf die Beinarbeit konzentrieren.
Darf ich vorstellen, die wunderschöne und sehr begabte A-Yeon aus South Korea:






Haltungsnote 1+


----------



## Chris666 (30 April 2021)

Da bin ich die Tage über was richtig schön, beklopptes gestoßen.....
Nanowar of Steel - Der Fluch des Käptian Iglo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK-YmV1eVaU

und da gibts noch mehr derartiges


----------



## knabi (3 Mai 2021)

Die Jugend scheint doch noch nicht ganz verloren zu sein :twisted::
Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name (Rockzone) | The Voice Kids 2021 | Blind Auditions - YouTube

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei so viel toller Musik kann man sich gar nicht mehr auf die Beinarbeit konzentrieren.
> Darf ich vorstellen, die wunderschöne und sehr begabte A-Yeon aus South Korea:
> 
> Haltungsnote 1+



Da würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie groß das Marketing Team ist, welches dahinter steckt.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie groß das Marketing Team ist, welches dahinter steckt.



Üblicherweise etwa 3 Mitarbeiter für die persönliche Betreuung, sowie sehr oft eine Agentur mit Marketing- und Rechtsabteilung.
Eine der großen Agenturen ist z.B. die Social Chain Group von Georg Kofler.
Wenn Youtuber / Influenzer erfolgreich werden und das Thema professionell betreiben, dann geht da schon einiges an Geld über den Tisch.
Die Zeiten in denen du als Hersteller einfach mal Testgeräte zur Verfügung hast, sind vorbei.
Erfreulicherweise ist das Social Media Marketing in unserer Branche noch nicht so stark vertreten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise ist das Social Media Marketing in unserer Branche noch nicht so stark vertreten.



Hallo ... und was ist mit dem SPS-Forum?
Negativ Bewertungen wie hier zum TIA Portal oder "Mister Automation" 
von Siemens, was ist damit.

Tun den Produkt nicht gut, aber auch eine art von Marketing.

So ähnlich wie Seitenbacher Müsli, Klarglas oder diese komsisch
Matrazen Werbung wo der Vogel sagt "Neh, Neh, neh ..."


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo ... und was ist mit dem SPS-Forum?
> Negativ Bewertungen wie hier zum TIA Portal oder "Mister Automation"
> von Siemens, was ist damit.
> 
> ...



Ich unterscheid mal zwischen bezahlter und unbezahlter Werbung bzw. Marketing.
Bei uns hier im Forum ist bezahlte Werbung leicht erkennbar und unsere Spamabwahr funktioniert.
Bei Youtube steht in der Zwischenzeit über jedem Beitrag irgendein Werbehinweis.
Und so erkennst du schon gar nicht mehr wer wofür wirbt und bezahlt wird.
Ist halt immer interessant, wenn z.B. "Hobby"-Bastler einen Maschinenpark haben bei dem jeder Handwerker neidisch wird.
Teilweise kassieren die Kollegen doppelt und dreifach ... Zum einen zahlt der Werkzeughersteller und gleichzeitig stehen dann auch noch Amazon Affinate Links in der Beschreibung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Teilweise kassieren die Kollegen doppelt und dreifach ... Zum einen zahlt der Werkzeughersteller und gleichzeitig stehen dann auch noch Amazon Affinate Links in der Beschreibung.



Plus die geschaltete Werbung durch Dritte...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2021)

Aber zurück zum Hauptthema:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2_evhxQcdA


----------



## knabi (7 Mai 2021)

Drei absolute Klassiker in neuem Gewand:

Richie Sambora (Deep Purple cover) - When A Blind Man Cries | LG — «Momentos» - YouTube
Pink Floyd cover Shar Airag Mongolia - YouTube
Michael Winslow - Whole Lotta Love by Led Zeppelin Original HD (Senkveld med Thomas og Harald) - YouTube

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2021)

Wow, Michael Winslow ist ja der Hammer!
Habe hier auch noch was zum entspannen, Ken Hensley (Uriah Heep).


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wow, Michael Winslow ist ja der Hammer!




Wow ... Echt klasse!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Mai 2021)

Hatten wir denn schon diesen alten Klassiker in dieser tollen Liveaufnahme?
Die junge Frau ist Amy Belle aus Glasgow, Schottland.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

Wellerman, Stepper Motor Edition
https://youtu.be/Oi6MKmL9a0U


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2021)

Irre :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M5ao1D4jWo


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2021)

Nightwish Cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfzIDdHql1s


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2021)

Die Ärzte - Westerland ( Nadeldrucker Edition )


----------



## curiousone (25 Mai 2021)

Queen - Show must go on


----------



## curiousone (25 Mai 2021)

annen may kantereit - ich geh heut nicht mehr tanzen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKyj6lYHfT8


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2021)

https://dieneue1077.de/musik

Im Moment versucht Alice Cooper, mich mit Poison in den Tag zu schieben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

Da sieht man mal wie strohdumm die Spammer sind. Immer die gleiche "erste 5 Beitragstaktik"


----------



## vollmi (25 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie strohdumm die Spammer sind. Immer die gleiche "erste 5 Beitragstaktik"



aber ist das automatisch? Ich mein sowohl benutzername wie auch die Texte sind doch einigermassen sinnvoll und sogar zum forum passend. Was wird denn am Ende beworben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2021)

René, das ist seit zwei drei Monaten ständig die selbe Vorgehensweise. Vermutlich immer der gleiche. Anmelden, gerne mal als Frau mit Bild, Wohnort Berlin, München, Stuttgart oder nix. Dann ein paar belanglose Beiträge unter was hörst du, Fun zum Feierabend oder Corona und dann dauert es 5-7 Tage und der Link zu irgendeinem Webshop folgt...


----------



## hucki (25 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> aber ist das automatisch? Ich mein sowohl benutzername wie auch die Texte sind doch einigermassen sinnvoll und sogar zum forum passend. Was wird denn am Ende beworben?



Ich hab' mich im *SPS-Forum* auch nur angemeldet, um erstmal über meinen Laptop und Musikgeschmack reden zu können...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2021)

Das ist ein Spammer, den habe ich schon auf den Zettel.
Gestern haben sich auch noch ein paar andere zu Wort gemeldet. 
Warten wir mal ab …


----------



## Chris666 (26 Mai 2021)

Vorallem melden sich die Meisten doch erst in nem Forum an, weil sie entweder ein Problem haben oder Denken,
 cool ich hätte da zufällig ne passende Antwort zum Problem.
Und nicht nur um ihren Musikgeschmack oder ähnlich belangloses kund zu tun...
-da wär ich viel zu faul zu...
Grüße


----------



## vollmi (26 Mai 2021)

Aber das ist doch ein saumässiger Aufwand. Nur um ein Spamlink abzusetzen? In einem Forum bringt das ja nix. das muss man ja dass es sich lohnt in hunderten machen. Und das alles manuell inklusive sich kurz mit dem Forumsthema auseinanderzusetzen. Wenn das so lohnenswert ist, werd ich auch Spamer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch ein saumässiger Aufwand. Nur um ein Spamlink abzusetzen? In einem Forum bringt das ja nix. das muss man ja dass es sich lohnt in hunderten machen. Und das alles manuell inklusive sich kurz mit dem Forumsthema auseinanderzusetzen. Wenn das so lohnenswert ist, werd ich auch Spamer.
> Anhang anzeigen 54398



Mach das nochmal und du wirst gesperrt!


----------



## vollmi (26 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mach das nochmal und du wirst gesperrt!



Dabei hab ich mir 15 jahre solche Mühe gegeben. Unscheinbar Beiträge eingebracht, und dann willst du mein Spam nicht durchlassen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

beim ersten Mal habe ich ja auch ein Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> beim ersten Mal habe ich ja auch ein Auge zugedrückt.


Stimmt das, René?
Hat Helmut Dir ein Auge zugedrückt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Stimmt das, René?
> Hat Helmut Dir ein Auge zugedrückt?



Er kann nicht schreiben, er muss das Auge kühlen.


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/djfranksecret%2Fdeep-house-meditation


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2021)

Für alle die es vielleicht interessiert, DJ Frank Secret, das bin ich selbst:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/djfranksecret

Wer also etwas auf die Ohren will, nur zu .. ;-)


----------



## knabi (29 Mai 2021)

Wingenfelder - Sendeschluß Testbild

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (1 Juni 2021)

Madrugada - Vocal


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

Mit Augenzwinkern:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2021)

Wer ist eigentlich Deep Purple  ?






Ian Paice reacts to "Strange kind of women" playing Perfect Strangers


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)




----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2021)

@DeltaMikeAir 
Wurde dein Account gehackt?
Otto ist ja echt ok ...
Aber Helene? 👿


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir
> Wurde dein Account gehackt?
> Otto ist ja echt ok ...
> Aber Helene? 👿


Ich finde Ottos Text ganz gut. Helene Fischer Musikvideos sind doch gut. Musst nur den Ton abschalten 😉


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde Ottos Text ganz gut. Helene Fischer Musikvideos sind doch gut. Musst nur den Ton abschalten 😉



Naja Helene bzw. ihr Management bedient ihre Zielgruppe verdammt gut. Das muss man schon anerkennen.
Ton aus ist schon mal nicht verkehrt und dann noch Monitor aus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2021)

Also, mir ist Helene nackig lieber als Otto in seinem besten Anzug  !


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juni 2021)

Lass mich raten, bei dir sieht man im GoggleAds Werbefenster auch nur Unterwäsche ( bei mir nicht, nur Finanzapps ) 😄


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was du meinst  .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2021)

Haley Reinhart kann sich aber auch hören lassen  .






Der Song erinnert aber auch an das kleine große Supertalent Georgia Balke.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Juni 2021)




----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juni 2021)

Da fällt mir jetzt nur ein passendes Zitat zu ein:
"Wenns nicht Rockt, dann isses fürn Arsch!"

Hier läuft Aktuell:
Rock Antenne Symphonic Rock Stream


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Da fällt mir jetzt nur ein passendes Zitat zu ein:
> "Wenns nicht Rockt, dann Bisses fürn Arsch!"
> 
> Hier läuft Aktuell:
> Rock Antenne Symphonic Rock Stream


Rock Antenne gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingssendern

Hier der Link:
https://www.rockantenne.de/webradio/symphonic-rock


----------



## knabi (23 Juni 2021)

Der Typ hat's drauf - und die Bassistin ist auch nett  ...


----------



## Bapho (23 Juni 2021)

Die Version von Enslaved ist auch nicht schlecht, ist aber eher was fürs Herz.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Juni 2021)

Was für eine tolle Stimme der Typ 🤪 !


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Stimme der Typ 🤪 !



Naja da fallen mir ehrlich gesagt andere Dinge mehr auf 🤓


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was für eine tolle Stimme der Typ 🤪 !


Was für ein Typ 😂


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja da fallen mir ehrlich gesagt andere Dinge mehr auf 🤓


Du kennst doch Onkel Dagoberts Art, Dieter.
Anscheinend bist Du darauf hereingefallen, dass er immer sehr direkt sagt, was er meint.
Aber die wesentliche/eigentliche Aussage muss man bei ihm zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen.
Zugegeben, war diesmal vielleicht etwas schwierig, denn es war ja nur 1 Zeile.


----------



## nur_der_glubb (24 Juni 2021)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juli 2021)

"Netzperlentaucher" von laut.fm – Rock und Metal - Klassiker und Newcomer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja da fallen mir ehrlich gesagt andere Dinge mehr auf 🤓



Dieter, jetzt sehe ich es auch 🤩 !
Bei dem geschmeidigen Hüftschwung liegt der Dreh- und Angelpunkt genau beim Piercing.


----------



## Elektriko (2 November 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 November 2021)




----------



## plc_typ (4 November 2021)

Mastodon hat ein neues Album


----------



## nade (14 November 2021)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 November 2021)

Ein Stream mit Weihnachstmusik in dauerschleife 🎄


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja da fallen mir ehrlich gesagt andere Dinge mehr auf 🤓








hier hört sich auch keiner die Musik an


----------



## nade (16 November 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hier hört sich auch keiner die Musik an


also bei dem anblick lässt sich wenigstens der damalige ohrwurm besser ertragen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 November 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hier hört sich auch keiner die Musik an


Jiiiiiiiihaaaaaa


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2021)




----------



## nade (16 November 2021)

boah wie alt is das denn? 1996? böhses cover. wenn wir schon bei alt sind


----------



## jensemann (19 November 2021)




----------



## riesermauf (19 November 2021)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2021)

Der Typ mit dem Mittelscheitel ganz zu Beginn des letzten Videos (der mit Gitarre) erinnert mich an dieses begnadete Nachwuchstalent:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2021)

Und noch ein Nachwuchstalent:






Den Titel kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Dezember 2021)

Passt wohl eher hierhin als in Waldys UFO-Thread. Zeitloser Klassiker von einer meiner Lieblingsbands:


----------



## wollvieh (11 Dezember 2021)

Ein Klassiker...
E Techniker lied


----------



## nade (30 Dezember 2021)

ein letztes mal fürs jahr ordentlich die nachbarn gute musik höre lasse, ob sie wollen oder nicht.^^


----------



## rheumakay (31 Dezember 2021)

> ein leztes mal fürs jahr ordentlich die nachbarn gute musik höre lasse, ob sie wollen oder nicht.^^


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2021)

Bei uns läuft 3Sat, ein Live-Konzert nach dem anderen, kein dummes Gequatsche. 😂


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Dezember 2021)

> Bei uns läuft 3Sat, ein Live-Konzert nach dem anderen, kein dummes Gequatsche.


Bin auch schon seit Bruce Springsteen dabei.


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bin auch schon seit Bruce Springsteen dabei.


He, da hast du die Stones und Tina Turner verpaßt! 
Jetzt läuft Simly Red.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Januar 2022)

> He, da hast du die Stones und Tina Turner verpaßt!



Die Stones gab es gegen später nochmals.


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Stones gab es gegen später nochmals.


Yep, da waren sie dann in Havanna. Einfach großartig!


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Januar 2022)

Ich habe mich nur gefragt, was die vorher eingeworfen haben, normal ist das ja nicht, wie die auf der Bühne herumgehüpft sind in dem Alter...


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nur gefragt, was die vorher eingeworfen haben, normal ist das ja nicht, wie die auf der Bühne herumgehüpft sind in dem Alter...


Ja, das ist unglaublich. Und alle 4 rappeldürre. Leider ist Charlie Watts am 24.08.2021 verstorben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Januar 2022)




----------



## dekuika (3 Januar 2022)

Noch ein Klassiker.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leider ist Charlie Watts am 24.08.2021 verstorben.


Das hat mich daran erinnert, mir noch mal Heuling Wolf "ihm seine" London Sessions anzuhören.
Wobei ich aber nicht weiss, ob überhaupt und auf welchen Tracks Charlie zu hören ist - habe erst heute beim Googeln erfahren, dass evtl. Ringo für ihn eingesprungen sein soll. Aber (nicht nur) die Stimme von Eric KlappMütz ist auf dem Rehearsel Track zu identifizieren.
Z.B.:


----------



## dekuika (6 Januar 2022)

Der Link war irgendwie falsch. Hatte mir The Wall der Film angeschaut. Immer noch ein epochales Meisterwerk.


----------



## nade (6 Januar 2022)

Blind Guardian. Live von Wacken 2016. War genial


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2022)




----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Januar 2022)

Stoner Rock aus Griechenland mit traditionellen Instrumenten...


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2022)




----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Blind Guardian. Live von Wacken 2016. War genial


Selbst wenn in Wacken nur die Feuerwehrkapelle Spielen würde,
wäre es wahrscheinlich immer noch Genial!!!!


----------



## nade (10 Januar 2022)

jo Timo. Zwar nicht ganz meine Musikrichtung, aber die FFW Kapelle ist Kult. Ohne die ist Wacken auch kein Wacken mehr. Genauso wie die Wastland Warriors. Die müssen auch dabei sein.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Januar 2022)

- Aus der pränatalen Phase des Internet,
- aus der pränatalen Phase des OOP und
- aus der intervokalen Phase der Beach Boys (don't forget: Tarn-.pdf-Anhängsel entfernen!):


----------



## Der Elektr1ker (12 Januar 2022)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag an alle,
Ich steuere mal einen Klassiker bei : AC/DC- Back in Black.


----------



## nade (18 Januar 2022)

Halloween und witziges Video


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2022)




----------



## knabi (20 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Halloween und witziges Video


Hallo Nade, die Musik paßt , aber das ist H*e*lloween. Halloween ist, wenn überall verkleidete Gören mit ihren Eltern im Schlepptau um Süßigkeiten betteln ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Hallo Nade, die Musik paßt , aber das ist H*e*lloween. Halloween ist, wenn überall verkleidete Gören mit ihren Eltern im Schlepptau um Süßigkeiten betteln ....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


Neumodischer Mist, Amerikanischer!!!
(NEIN; ich meine nicht Helloween)


----------



## nade (20 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Hallo Nade, die Musik paßt , aber das ist H*e*lloween. Halloween ist, wenn überall verkleidete Gören mit ihren Eltern im Schlepptau um Süßigkeiten betteln ....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


Hups Vertipser. Ist wie mit Ramstein...


----------



## wollvieh (20 Januar 2022)

REM, it's the end of the World (as we know it...)


----------



## Cassandra (6 Februar 2022)

Neandertal · EAV (Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Februar 2022)

Während Frühstück..






Und jetzt ab ins kraftwerk..................


----------



## nade (25 Februar 2022)

// passend zum wochenende


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2022)

Mir ist völlig klar, dass das den Musikgeschmack der allerwenigsten treffen wird, aber alleine des Textes wegen ist die Nummer sowas von genial, und Peter Tägtgren hat sich wieder einmal selbst übertroffen.






Ebenfalls Tägtgren, allerdings mit seiner Zweit-Band:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2022)

Ich muss euch wohl mal wieder auf den rechten Weg bringen  :


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 März 2022)

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal Samantha Fish erwähnt?


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 März 2022)

Hearts Hearts -Rub My Eyes


----------



## wollvieh (23 März 2022)

Passt gerade gut...
Sting, Russians...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 März 2022)

Snowy White - The Time Has Come


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2022)

Maria Daines - Ceasefire


----------



## hucki (30 März 2022)




----------



## hucki (8 April 2022)




----------



## hucki (8 April 2022)




----------



## hucki (8 April 2022)




----------



## riesermauf (9 April 2022)

Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women auf "Wienerisch" von Peter Schleicher


----------



## rheumakay (10 April 2022)

Geheimtipp... voll auf die Ohren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 April 2022)

Natalia Tsarikova, sie sieht nicht nur fantastisch aus!






Viele weitere Nightwisch cover songs von ihr auf youtube.


----------



## nullkommanix (21 April 2022)




----------



## nade (21 April 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Natalia Tsarikova, sie sieht nicht nur fantastisch aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, und die kann wirklich auch sehr Opernhaft singen. Die ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 April 2022)

Wenn irgend etwas geiler ist als SPS-Programmierung oder ein kühles Bier, dann ist es britische Rockmusik.


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Stimmt, und die kann wirklich auch sehr Opernhaft singen. Die ist wirklich gut.



Hat ja auch eine Opernausbildung  
Ihre Nightwish-Cover sind wirklich klasse.


----------



## nade (29 April 2022)




----------



## MajorutyOfOne (30 April 2022)




----------



## sunny22 (30 April 2022)




----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 April 2022)

Zum Tag der Arbeit:


----------



## nade (1 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zum Tag der Arbeit:


hehehehe Eimersaufen mal anderst. Wo die Maurers jeder bis zur Mittagspause mindestens ne halbe Kiste "Halbe" intus hatte.


----------



## hucki (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## knabi (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## nade (1 Juni 2022)




----------



## hucki (1 Juni 2022)




----------



## hucki (1 Juni 2022)




----------



## aterata (27 Juni 2022)




----------



## nade (11 Juli 2022)

zwar weniger Musik, aber klingt sicher richtig gut.


----------



## magier (15 Juli 2022)

Krombacher meets Wacken: Growling Creatures
					

Gemeinsam laut für den Artenschutz: Krombacher und Wacken präsentieren die „Growling Creatures“ – die erste Metal-Band aus bedrohten Tieren.




					www.growling-creatures.de


----------



## UDP (18 Juli 2022)

Mal bisschen was anderes


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2022)

Toni Willé, die Stimme von Pussycat mit einem ihrer schönsten Titel. Tolle Live-Aufnahme.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2022)

Bei den steigenden Temperaturen:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Dezember 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Dezember 2022)

Hier noch was für @dekuika 

Ahhh, da kommt es wieder hoch ( also die Erinnerungen meine ich 😉 )


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier noch was für @dekuika
> 
> Ahhh, da kommt es wieder hoch ( also die Erinnerungen meine ich 😉 )


Ich bin im Moment mehr in dieser Richtung unterwegs:




Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Dezember 2022)




----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment mehr in dieser Richtung unterwegs


Ein Rothaus Tannenzäpfle und Tubular Bells ... Entspannung pur 👍


----------



## Plan_B (5 Januar 2023)




----------



## Plan_B (5 Januar 2023)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (Freitag um 06:29)

Plan_B schrieb:


>


Dss war de Anfangstune vom Radioprogramm " onderweg naar morgen".
Jeden Tag um 23:00. Als Jugendliche oft gehört


----------



## Salli1991 (Freitag um 07:39)

Zum Start in den Tag im Büro :>


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Freitag um 08:09)




----------



## josha_b (Freitag um 09:37)

Eluveitie - Celtos


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Dienstag um 13:03)




----------



## dekuika (Dienstag um 13:08)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>






Auch schön, wenn auch verändert jedoch hochmodern.

Der Originaltitel war "Irgendein Depp bohrt irgendwo immer" Der beschreibt hervorragend das Lebensgefühl im Plattenbau in der DDR.


----------

